# Gaming Laptop vs mein PC



## MyComputerTIPS (1. August 2015)

Hallo, 
ich hab eine Frage 
Also wenn man die beiden leistungsmäßig vergleicht.

El Laptop MSI GT72 2QE Dominator Pro G - GT72-2QE16H11 (001781-SKU151) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
El PC: 797 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn man den Router, Modem, Headset, Maus mauspad nicht beachtet. Nur PC + Monitor. (Da laptop ein Monitor hat  )


----------



## flotus1 (1. August 2015)

Bei deinem Desktop ist die Grafikkarte eindeutig die Schwachstelle. Da könnte es sogar sein dass der Laptop schneller ist.

Welche Frage hast du denn?


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (2. August 2015)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Desktop ist die Grafikkarte eindeutig die Schwachstelle. Da könnte es sogar sein dass der Laptop schneller ist.
> 
> Welche Frage hast du denn?



Ob es sich lohnt vom PC auf Laptop zu steigen.


----------



## tsd560ti (2. August 2015)

Wieso solltest du? 

Ein Gaming-Notebook...
-ist nicht aufrüstbar
-ist nicht wirklich mobil
-kann meist sehr laut/warm/beides werden  -> Performanceschwankungen wegen engen PowerTargets/Hitze
+kann platzsparend hingestellt und schnell abgebaut werden.

Das wäre das, was mit spontan einfiele. Wenn es irgendwie geht, PC behalten.

Einzig deine Grafikleistung ist so 10-15% drunter, da müsstest du sie noch übertakten oder aufrüsten. Ansonsten wird das Notebook von deiner Config deklassiert.


----------



## flotus1 (2. August 2015)

True story.
Es gibt nur sehr wenige Anwendungsszenarien in denen ein Gaming-Laptop wirklich die bessere Wahl ist. Mehr Geld für die gleiche Leistung zahlt man trotzdem.
Es kommt deshalb hauptsächlich darauf an WIE du den Laptop verwenden willst.


----------



## Madfurion (2. August 2015)

Abgesehen von der Mobilität ist ein PC zum Spielen mMn immer besser. Ich hab früher auch auf meinem Laptop ein paar Spiele gespielt und das auch nur weil ich ihn in der Uni brauchte. Aber wenn du wirklich spielen willst brauchst du Platz für Laptop + Maus auf dem Schreibtisch. Und den Platz hast du meistens nur zu Hause wo du auch spielst.


----------



## MyComputerTIPS (2. August 2015)

Kann man ein Laptop selber bauen? Also zb das Gehäuse vom Monitor abnehmen und alles zusammen quetschen. Das wäre doch mal eine Idee


----------



## TheRev90 (9. August 2015)

Investiere dein Geld lieber in eine stärker Grafikkarte. Ich hab mir Anfang des Jahres auch ein Gaming Laptop gekauft, nutze diesen aber kaum. 

Von einem ordentlichen Tower hast du mehr und kannst immer wieder dein System upgraden.

Selbst zusammenbauen kannst du natürlich auch einen Laptop, das Laptopgehäuse legt jedoch fest welche Teile du einbauen kannst und welche nicht, im Gegensatz zu Towergehäusen ist die Auswahl für passende Komponente bei Laptops nicht sehr groß.

Daher meine Meinung Tower > Laptop


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (15. August 2015)

TheRev90 schrieb:


> Investiere dein Geld lieber in eine stärker Grafikkarte. Ich hab mir Anfang des Jahres auch ein Gaming Laptop gekauft, nutze diesen aber kaum.
> 
> Von einem ordentlichen Tower hast du mehr und kannst immer wieder dein System upgraden.
> 
> ...


Wo kann man denn einzelne Laptopgehäuse kaufen?


----------



## flotus1 (15. August 2015)

Als Privatperson eher nicht, ich glaube es waren Händler wie Schenker gemeint bei denen man Barebones relativ frei konfigurieren kann.


----------



## Laudian (15. August 2015)

Da der TE gesperrt ist, ist jede weitere Hilfe hier verschwendete Lebenszeit.
Deswegen mache ich den Thread mal dicht, etwaige offene Fragen könnt ihr bestimmt auch per PN klären 

MfG
Laudi


----------

